# IT job for dependent



## krish_india (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi,

I am a new member of this forum. I have a 457 Visa and working in Sydney. My wife is an IT professional (Skillset:Java,SOA) with 6+ years of experience and she got her dependent visa. Is it possible for her to find a suitable IT job in Sydney?

I have seen a number of jobs matching her profile but I have heard that people with PR get preference. Is it true?

How much chance is there for her to get a job?


----------



## tapcee (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi Krish,

I have applied for a 457 dependent visa (my husband is in australia now).
I too have 6+ years of IT experience.

My question is while filling out the 1221 form do I need to specify my employment details? 

Thanks in advance!


----------

